# Deep Tracks - The Beatles - "Meet the Beatles!" - Choose your favourites...



## Guest (Jul 16, 2018)

View attachment 105688


This is one of a series of polls in which you will be asked nothing more than to choose your favourite tunes from the album in question.

The number of selections that you will be allowed to choose will vary from album to album but a higher number than that found in usual polls of this nature will be allowed so that album tracks (which form the foundation of "classic albums") will not be overshadowed by hit singles.

Please *choose up to six selections* for this particular poll.

The tunes themselves (when available) will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - The Beatles - "Meet the Beatles!" -

"Meet the Beatles! is the second Beatles album released in the United States. It was the first US Beatles album to be issued by Capitol Records, on 20 January 1964 in both mono and stereo formats. It topped the popular album chart on 15 February 1964 and remained at number one for eleven weeks before being replaced by The Beatles' Second Album.

After constantly rejecting requests by both Brian Epstein and George Martin to release Beatles records in the United States, in November 1963 EMI label head Sir Joseph Lockwood sent a deputy to Los Angeles ordering Capitol Records to commence releasing and promoting Beatles product in the United States. Despite the "first album" claim on its cover, ten days prior to its release Vee-Jay Records of Chicago beat Capitol to the punch with the release of the Beatles' American debut album "Introducing... The Beatles", which had been delayed for release for various reasons since the previous summer.

By November 1963, the Beatles had already recorded over 35 songs for EMI, while Capitol Records in the US planned to release an album and a single, and more at a later date. The first 14 recordings were in custody of Vee Jay Records along with a couple others. "She Loves You" had been issued by Swan Records and also went nowhere. In the United Kingdom, Parlophone Records was already releasing the second Beatles album "With the Beatles" and had released several singles which were not included on any albums with the exception of the first two ("Please Please Me"/"Ask Me Why" and "Love Me Do"/"PS I Love You"). While the Beatles' first two British albums each contained 14 tracks, in the American market albums were typically limited to 12 tracks and it was expected for albums to include the current hit single.

In 2003, Meet the Beatles! was ranked number 59 on Rolling Stone magazine's list of the 500 greatest albums of all time."

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2018)

"I Want to Hold Your Hand" -






"I Saw Her Standing There" -






"This Boy" -






"It Won't Be Long" -






"All I've Got To Do" -






"All My Loving" -






"Don't Bother Me" -






"Little Child" -






"Till There Was You" -






"Hold Me Tight" -






"I Wanna Be Your Man" -






"Not A Second Time" -


----------

